# For Sale or Trade: Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second edition



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey y'all due to an interesting mix-up in shipping thanks to Forgeworld I have for trade one copy of Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second edition that I've only paged through once, that I will not be having much use for. 

That being said it's someone's lucky day, I have this book for sale or trade. 
If you are offering a trade I am only interested in Eldar products primarily I am interested in box sets of Dire Avengers or Autarchs. Mini's should be NiB if offered please. Or I am willing to except money via Paypal.

Thanks for your interest. PM me with offer.

I am, Rameses!


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

PM incoming


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Response sent


----------

